# Any help gratefully received



## nadinej (Apr 7, 2015)

hi,

we are planning to sell our property in Kelsey UK and relocate to Crete, is renting first the best option?? also will be transporting a pet with us, any downside to that? any info gratefully received


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to Crete*



nadinej said:


> hi,
> 
> we are planning to sell our property in Kelsey UK and relocate to Crete, is renting first the best option?? also will be transporting a pet with us, any downside to that? any info gratefully received


I think that you would be better not to sell your property in the UK,rent it out,so that should you wish to return there will be a home waiting for you.I sold my flat 7 years ago and it was the biggest mistake of my life,rent for a while then you can see properly the area you like on Crete and move elsewhere if you dont like it.If you pay extra to your renting agent in the UK for cover if your tenant gets tricky and doesnt pay, insurance covers your unpaid rent,this happened to me and I was reimbursed almost immediately into my bank account so that I could pay my mortgage,totally worth the extra for piece of mind.Just be careful of your pet as sometimes poison is put down for stray cats and dogs,dogs should not be off the lead unless way out of town.Rent a place first,then you can up and move to a different area if you dont like it quite easily,you are stuck if you buy because reselling is almost impossible,only to expats.I wish you a good move to Crete.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Listen to concertinas very very good advise. Use google to research how many people think the dream is forever and end up sometimes within 6 month back in UK and homeless. Why sell when your rent will cover the greek rent. Take some time in winter and discover if paradise lasts all year. Every thing looks great during a 2 week summer vacation but once the tourists and money leave things soon take a turn. 4 cats in 4 years have been poisoned by stupid neighbours who would rather have huge rats and snakes crawling around the village. However we absolutely love it but travel between both country's and have lived in the canary isles previously so know what to expect. We give this advise to so many and after 20 years only a few have succeeded in living this life. Some held on to there houses in UK but sadly many sold up and got stuck with a house they could never re sell in paradise only to return to UK due to illness etc and join the Que for a council house. Good luck with your plans


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

All of the above advice makes sense.

I'd go back a step farther and ask you why you plan to move to Crete? Will you have to work for a living? If so, what kind of work do you expect to get and what makes you think you can even find work given the current state of the Greek economy? Generally speaking, unless you know you will have a job or have an income from some other source, moving to Greece right not is probably not a good idea.

In other words, I'm wondering if your plan even makes sense. Considering what to do with your house or cats comes after you know your basic plan makes sense.

Too many people go on a vacation somewhere and say, 'oh, I love it here, I want to live here'. Then post on a forum asking questions such as you are, without ever asking 'is this a good idea at all?'

You may have a good plan that makes sense but no one here knows that. Assuming you do is not something I for one like to do. It's like someone asking for directions to the edge of a cliff. You can give directions or you can ask, 'why do you want to go there?'


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OldPro said:


> Too many people go on a vacation somewhere and say, 'oh, I love it here, I want to live here'. Then post on a forum asking questions such as you are, without ever asking 'is this a good idea at all?'
> '



...And thats the whole point of the forum lol! Folk ask and we supply them with the answers as best we can. So feel free to keep on asking

Jo xx


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

I think we can assume OP has a job lined up or is retiring rather than just randomly moving to Crete without any plans there


----------



## nadinej (Apr 7, 2015)

I would just like to point out that I have not "been on holiday and just thought....Oh i want to live there"..............I am retiring early with the opportunity to buy a property outright and lucky enough not to need to work or worry about disposable income. I must say i was encouraged to use forums to converse with like minded people who have gone through a similar experience and thank you to those who have given constructive feedback and not been as condescending as to assume everyone is an imbecile who hasnt thought it through properly.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,just to say that buying property here can have its difficulties which you may already know,nothing like buying in the UK,less safe here so please ask on anything you may be concerned about,the legalities here can be a serious problem and there are many things to be aware of so as to protect your finances,some people,I for one was not clued up on the construction of houses built in a particularly hazardous earthquake area of the planet and construction regulations have become stricter over the recent years, just something be aware of,a good lawyer should be able to assess everything for you and a building mechanic will analyse the licence etc..etc..wishing a very happy retirement.


----------

